# Will rubber boots protect against snake bite?



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't know if they would or not r.h., but you could line them with a layer or two of cardboard or something else like the sleeves from an old coat.Good hunting & keep your eyes on the ground as well as the trees!


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

In my Cabela's catalog they got Snake Chaps. they just slip on over your Jeans, and protects your legs.


----------



## NWSneaky (Feb 22, 2005)

Oilpatch197 said:


> In my Cabela's catalog they got Snake Chaps. they just slip on over your Jeans, and protects your legs.


I would not trust rubber on a big rattler.


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&rid=&cmCat=MainCatcat470076

Looks like you need the "snake proof" gaiters!

"Snake-Proof Chaps and Gaiters
The 1,000-denier CorduraÂ® nylon outer shell will stop the fangs of an angry snake. Comfortable Chap design is height adjustable with snap-down belt tabs. Available in regular to husky sizes and in kids' and women's sizes. Snake-proof gaiters are a great choice when full chaps are too much."


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Cabelas is just too expensive!


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

not rubber or cardboard will stop even a cotton mouth get yourself a pair of snake boots about 65 dollors


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

What are snakeboots made from? Thick leather? Canvass & leather? Canvass,rubber, & leather? Kevlar? Kryptonite? I think that you could probably make your own pretty easily without Cabellas or Abeicrombie & Fitch being involved.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Truth is I don't worry about Snakes that much,we have Rattlers and Copperheads.

If you wear Rubber Boots they are so hot.I only wear them if its raining.Rest of the time I wear my Leather Work Boots.The crazy thing is the only time I had a Snake hit me was at my Front Door,it was a Rattler,didn't give no warning,just hit my Boot was drawd back getting ready to hit again.

big rockpile


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

The longest fangs of the biggest snake would be less than 2''. Even a big eastern diamondback or a cottonmouth.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies. $54.95 is a little too pricey for me! Of course a snake bite would be even more pricey. The place I'm wanting to hunt is actually a game reserve and it is well known for giant rattlers and copperheads. I'm not too nervous around rattlers but those copperheads and cotton mouths is a different story. I know for a fact that they will stand there ground most of the time while a rattler will try to get away from you before he coils up to strike. Unless you step on one by surprize! 

I'll think I'll look around and try to make something that will work. Thanks once again.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

New update: forget about walking the creeks. I just got through reading about "Road Hunting" which sounds like a better deal to me. What you do is drive the back roads in the early daylight hours or late evening hours and watch out for squirrels crossing the road. When you see one, (don't shoot it) stop and let the dog give chase and tree. Then you harvest the critter. That sounds like a good deal to me cause here where I live there is a lot of Indian government land that I could drive on. One thing about the indian government lands is that they aren't worth a flip to deer hunt on cause everybody around hunts them whether they're indian or not. Thus there is a lot of overharvesting as far as the whitetails go. But they are loaded with lots of squirrels. So now I'm looking forward to "Road Hunting" and trainning my dog. 

Road hunting is something I use to do with my high school buddies a long time ago. But only we didn't use a dog and we shot the squirrel from the vehicles. VERY ILLEGAL! But we didn't have a whole lot of sense then and probably didn't know the law at that time.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Wind in her hair, the shoe doesn't quit fit. If you hadn't mentioned "skinny"...............!


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

The draw back I am aware of with useing rubber boots or other non/snake designed foot ware, is that the snake can sometimes get a fang into the outer layer and slightly into your skin, get caught and pump more poison into you than normal. There was an artical in readers digest many years ago about a small boy that was bitten and the snake got stuck in the leather of the boots he was wearing. He almost died, but he got to the hospital intime, the doctors had to cut open the skin to let the swelling run it course and not tear open the skin or crush the blood vessels shut.


----------



## Mary in MO (Oct 8, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> .
> 
> _It appears, however, that the most likely candidate for a snake bite is a skinny tattooed drunk staggering around in the wild outdoors.  _
> 
> ...



:dance: :dance: :dance: 
That was great. 

DH and self use bona-fide water-repellant, breathable, lace up snake boots. Paid a pretty penny for them, but they fit well, aren't hot and cover to our knees. Right tool for the right job. :worship:

Mary


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

Mary in MO said:


> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> That was great.
> 
> DH and self use bona-fide water-repellant, breathable, lace up snake boots. Paid a pretty penny for them, but they fit well, aren't hot and cover to our knees. Right tool for the right job. :worship:
> ...



i agree 100% that was my point even a cheap pair is better then cardboard and rubber im all for that right tool thing


----------



## HarleysMom (Apr 20, 2004)

I have seen snake guards at Walmart that wrapped around the leg below the knee. Don't remember how they actually worked. I think they were less than $20.


----------



## Dances In Woods (Jun 18, 2002)

You might need to ask yourself....which is more expensive. Good pair of snake boots or a very expensive trip to the emergency room?


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

I've had a cottonmouth bite through a rubber boot back when I was 12 or so. It went through the boot but didn't scratch or puncture. He did appear somewhat stuck though as I had to shake him pretty vigorously to dislodge him from my boot. Either that or it was my high pitched girly scream which caused him to flee out of sheer embarrassment of possibly wasting good venom on such a hysterical creature. 

My sock was wet but it was difficult to tell if it was from perspiration or water from wading or possibly venom.


----------



## Bruce in NE (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm surprised no one has asked this: Legal squirrel hunting in the spring and summer? I've never heard of that before. Isn't that when they have offspring? Wouldn't you be likely to kill a female with a litter somewhere?


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

I haven't looked at the hunting guide for this year yet but in Okla they change hunting season to match the population esimates from the last season. Some parts of the state have special hunts at certain locations, that the general public never hears about, because only a few can get in and the spots are resurved for people on the waiting list or it is done by lottery among registerd hunters. and the bag limits change too. so, it doesn't sound odd to me, we have to check every year for which part of the state and by which animal as well as time of year.


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Thumper, this is Debbie at Bountiful
Are you saying there is a season for squirrels! I'm not into squirrels but that sound odd to me. I guess next you'll tell me that I can't fish in my own pond except in season. 

Snakes, I have lots of snakes mostly rattlers and cooperheads. I let a few snake hunters on to the property to get the rattlers. I stepped on a copperhead once and didn't get bit....although I did get a severe panic attack!

I wear rubber boots all the time because I thought that would help but I guess I'll be looking for snake boots. The copperheads that managed to get into my tack room mid summer are almost eye level..I guess the boots wouldn't help there.

Debbie




Thumper/inOkla. said:


> I haven't looked at the hunting guide for this year yet but in Okla they change hunting season to match the population esimates from the last season. Some parts of the state have special hunts at certain locations, that the general public never hears about, because only a few can get in and the spots are resurved for people on the waiting list or it is done by lottery among registerd hunters. and the bag limits change too. so, it doesn't sound odd to me, we have to check every year for which part of the state and by which animal as well as time of year.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

State wide in here in Oklahoma the squirrel season starts May 15th and runs through Jan. 31st. Supposedly the peak offsprings born is in Febuary and it takes something like 8 weeks before the momma squirrel leaves the young at the den trees to survive on their own. Now some states such as the lower southern states the squirrels may have two bearing seasons. One in the spring and one in the fall. It all depends on your states geographical location and the type of weather seasons as to when they are raising young ones. I have occasionally shot a big female squirrel in the summer time or even in the very late summer time that was still nursing some young ones. But for the most part most of my squirrels harvested in the spring or summer are usually young tender squirrels that you can fry in the frying pan. Most usually when fall arrives most squirrels harvested are usually too tough to fry and must be stewed. So if you want a tasty dish try early season squirrel hunting.


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

Bruce in NE said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked this: Legal squirrel hunting in the spring and summer? I've never heard of that before. Isn't that when they have offspring? Wouldn't you be likely to kill a female with a litter somewhere?


I can assure you, I KILL more squirrls with my car tires than most hunters do with bullets!:grin:


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

Quint said:


> cottonmouth bite through a rubber boot back... sock was wet but it was difficult to tell if it was from perspiration or water from wading or possibly venom.


If that happened to me, I don't believe there's any real doubt what my socks would be wet from, and it sure would be "none of the above".


----------



## hatwoman22 (Oct 25, 2004)

All right call me niave, or dumb if you will, but why would you want to kill squirrels?? 

We dont have too many of those here in KY, probably becouse people are shooting them! But I miss the little suckers, from MI when I was younger. 
We had one dog, and one squirrel who loved to try to kill each other. Bloody hilirous. We used to sit and watch for hours, that squirrel would jump outa the tree behind the dog, and jump back in the tree when the dog got close!

Anyway, I always thought that rattlers where the worst of the mix, that their bites where stronger? Had a neighbor get bitten by a copper mouth while mowing the lawn she didnt know it until later. Her foot started swelling up, and she couldnt figure out why. But then this is the same neighbor who mows her lawn in thunderstorms at 10 at night!


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, for some reason the city folks call squrils a rodent, and gets treated like all rodents!


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

Several states have a summer squirrel season. Opening day use to be as big of a day as deer season but not a whole lot of people hunt them especially in the summer. Summer hunting is more difficult with the leaves being on but I always found it a great challenge and it helped me develop good stalking and woodcraft. A great dad and kid activity too. Summer squirrel season is about the only hunting season open in the summer.

Why hunt them? Same reasons as anything else. A challenging quarry that is excellent table fare. I love squirrel roasted over a hickory fire and basted with BBQ sauce. Gonna have to wait until the end of May to have it again. Freezer is all out of squirrel and the season doesn't open until the 28th.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I like the young ones best if fried like chicken. My kids love squirrel and dumplins. I could just about bribe them into doing anything if I tell them I will fix them some squirrel & dumplins!!!! 

Here in Oklahoma the daily limit is 10. And you can only have 20 altogether at home in your freezer or wherever you store them. I don't know why they have such a small limit when they are encouraging more people to squirrel hunt since not many people do it anymore. Looks to me if less people are hunting squirrels then they should at least raise the limit on how many you can keep in your freezer.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Our squirrel season starts May 15th and I hope to hunt as much as I can this spring and summer. I use to still hunt by walking in the creek to avoid ticks and snakes as much as I could. But one place that I would like to try out maybe a little too deep for wading (with a rifle) so I may have to walk the banks often. So I'm wondering if I slipped on a pair of knee high rubber boots if that would be sufficient in stopping a snake bite. I don't want to pay high dollar for snake chaps if rubber boots will work just as well.
> 
> Just in case someone is wondering why hunt the creeks! In the summer time I find more squirrels around water where there is more fruit bearing trees growing such as Mulberries.


Rubber boots - no.
Read an article years ago whee an old timer took sections of stove pipe to use as
a shield inside his lower pants let from the ankle to the knee.
Would not recommend it today with the more effective products available.


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

My Dh was fishing & stepped over a log right on top of a cottonmouth. He said that it hit him so hard that it nearly knocked him down. He was wearing rubber boots & it left little holes with venom running down from them 1/2 inch from the top of the boots (about 17" high), but they didn't go through.


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

Debbie at Bount said:


> Hi Thumper, this is Debbie at Bountiful
> Are you saying there is a season for squirrels! I'm not into squirrels but that sound odd to me. I guess next you'll tell me that I can't fish in my own pond except in season. Debbie


In your own pond probably not, in any one elses.. yes, depending on the kind of fish. 
It's a good thing my dogs can't read and don't have to have permits.


----------

